# When does my 2011 vehicle age out?



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

2011 Taurus with plenty of life left, when will Uber be telling me it's nfg anyways?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know they are alway changing the rules.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Why worry about it? Just keep on anting until they tell you otherwise. But to answer your question, if the limit is 10 years in your market, I believe people have reported them ditching the vehicles at the end of the year.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

It's market dependent. In my market (and many others but not all) it's 15 years old or less. And yes, at the end of December is when the vehicles age out in the 15th year. So a 2011 would age out in 2026. IF!!! your market rules are same as mine.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

__





Uber Car Requirements | RideShare Partner







www.talkhomebusiness.com





It used to be market dependent but of course Uber has since changed that due to being desperate for ants. It is now 15 years across the board in all markets. And in the future you won’t have to ask this question because during your last year before your car expires Uber will send you message after message warning you about it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cool, so one could use a Pontiac to Uber in. They stopped making them around 2009?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Cool, so one could use a Pontiac to Uber in. They stopped making them around 2009?


I'm rocking a 2009 dodge grand caravan. 3 and 1/2 more years and I'll be ready to sell it for scrap if it doesn't blow up before then.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm driving a 2007 right now. I believe it should be good until the end of 2022. I at first thought it would be out at the end of 2021, but I was trying to add a new vehicle to my account and it seemed to think adding a 2006 was okay, so I'm hoping I have until the end of 2022.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I think 15 years is the limit, so you're good for another 4 years


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Cool, so one could use a Pontiac to Uber in. They stopped making them around 2009?


2009 Pontiac vibe is an amazing car for Uber. It’s a Toyota. All parts Toyota. 30 to 35 mpg. Lots of room. Great car.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Only Exception is New York City Market, where TLC has very strict requirements


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Terrapin Bound said:


> 2011 Taurus with plenty of life left, when will Uber be telling me it's nfg anyways?


In my market 8 years .

8 years for Uber, Taxi,Limo.

After 8 years . . . Times up.

Mine can't operate in New Orleans after 2022.

No Airport. No New Orleans pickups.

I can drop off in New Orleans from other areas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think I'll get a Hyundai Ioniq next.
50 m.p.g.









Or a Kia Nero.
More Luggage room. 19 cu ft.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

15 years in your market, currently.



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/manchester-nh/vehicle-requirements/



*Minimum requirements*

Model year must be 15 years old or newer
All 4-door cars, minivans and pickup trucks eligible
Good condition with no cosmetic damage
Must have functional safety belts for all seats, driver and passenger
No commercial branding
No large passenger vans or commercial/heavy duty trucks


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Funny about this as I started doing x in 2014. After doing black suv. My car was supposed to get booted . An 09. Than they added like 19 years or so.. 
I was the guy who brought a new car. But well worth it as uber x surged 24x7 when I got it. 2k a week was easy. Every Saturday night long shift was $700 $500 fridays. And sundays very good.was working wed . Thur sunday afternoon. So many nyc runs. Far 4x rides. After 1 .5 years as my miles grew I went to xl and wav. 
Car sat. 50 miles a month. Than I got my wife a new suv 1 month ago. Got $11,500 cash for the car 2015 Altima. Paid about $20k -21..if no car shortage. $7500. 82k on it some dings. Retail these cars can draw $13.995 . Omg..


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Funny about this as I started doing x in 2014. After doing black suv. My car was supposed to get booted . An 09. Than they added like 19 years or so..
> I was the guy who brought a new car. But well worth it as uber x surged 24x7 when I got it. 2k a week was easy. Every Saturday night long shift was $700 $500 fridays. And sundays very good.was working wed . Thur sunday afternoon. So many nyc runs. Far 4x rides. After 1 .5 years as my miles grew I went to xl and wav.
> Car sat. 50 miles a month. Than I got my wife a new suv 1 month ago. Got $11,500 cash for the car 2015 Altima. Paid about $20k -21..if no car shortage. $7500. 82k on it some dings. Retail these cars can draw $13.995 . Omg..


 $2000 is still pretty easy in New York City. Camry rocking


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

$2000 +a week in.my market with my platform and not 122 rides can be done.
Today I dont see how these guys break 150 rides. 
How big is the quest. Ours is at least $1000 a week on that many rides . So $2700 would really be 1700 ÷ 122 less expenses. After they build up drivers here. Quest will go lower. I know nothing about nyc. I have not broke 65 rides in 3 years. I go quality of quantity. That's a good pay thought. Nice


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> $2000 +a week in.my market with my platform and not 122 rides can be done.
> Today I dont see how these guys break 150 rides.
> How big is the quest. Ours is at least $1000 a week on that many rides . So $2700 would really be 1700 ÷ 122 less expenses. After they build up drivers here. Quest will go lower. I know nothing about nyc. I have not broke 65 rides in 3 years. I go quality of quantity. That's a good pay thought. Nice


This guy doesn't chase quests. He is doing pretty good at $22 per ride. And only 5 days of work


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's good I just hit 1 -30 ride quest if I make same pay. I keep alot less. Because expenses.also with a camry low expense great car. My older highlander is great sucks fuel. My van sucks fuel.
To me them quests have been gimmicks in my market since day 1.
Like boost 150%. Say in midtown. I go to queens as its 3x + glad to hear higher per ride. In pa we have quests. This week i am off . Very low like 100 rides $400 usually like friday thur sunday 90 rides $600 
To me they wear the cars out


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. This is a part time gig, so I wasn't planning to invest in something else just to keep at it. But it looks like I have a little more time than I expected when I signed on. Thanks Uber, lol


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Thanks for the replies. This is a part time gig, so I wasn't planning to invest in something else just to keep at it. But it looks like I have a little more time than I expected when I signed on. Thanks Uber, lol


what is your market, and how much does Uber pay per mile and per minute? If the pay is decent, don't kill yourself, upgrade to something comfortable!


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> 15 years in your market, currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for digging that up for me Spinal. 
I find navigating the Uber site a bit irksome. Still can't see individual trip info like I once could, clicking the See Earnings Activity button does nothing anymore.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Safar said:


> what is your market, and how much does Uber pay per mile and per minute? If the pay is decent, don't kill yourself, upgrade to something comfortable!


I've never felt like I'm killing myself in a "Full Size" (by today's standards) sedan. Though a little more space would be nice, with no plans to go full time an upgrade is not desirable.
Straight time is $0.95 / $0.11 so the clubbing hour surge rates are usually the only way it's worthwhile, 10-12hrs/wk.

Looking forward to potentialities, my daughter recently bought a Hyundai Tuscon. I can see driving gig in something that size if I keep at this & ever do go full time.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Terrapin Bound said:


> I've never felt like I'm killing myself in a "Full Size" (by today's standards) sedan. Though a little more space would be nice, with no plans to go full time an upgrade is not desirable.
> Straight time is $0.95 / $0.11 so the clubbing hour surge rates are usually the only way it's worthwhile, 10-12hrs/wk.
> 
> Looking forward to potentialities, my daughter recently bought a Hyundai Tuscon. I can see driving gig in something that size if I keep at this & ever do go full time.


 No that rate is not worth another car, just keep driving what you already got


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Terrapin Bound said:


> Thanks for digging that up for me Spinal.
> I find navigating the Uber site a bit irksome. Still can't see individual trip info like I once could, clicking the See Earnings Activity button does nothing anymore.


I Googled Uber Vehicle Requirements, NH and let Google do the digging for me.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Safar said:


> No that rate is not worth another car, just keep driving what you already got


Exactly. But for the witching hour surge, I wouldn't be driving at all. 
On Fri & Sat nights, this year anyways, I've averaged up to $50/hr, but generally 36-42/hr. Not getting rich, but worth the few hours I put into it.
A weekday or weeknight run is only 22-26/hr. Barely worth the time, and definitely not worth buying a new car over.
Anyways thanks for the input.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I Googled Uber Vehicle Requirements, NH and let Google do the digging for me.


This new science is amazing!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When uber launched in my market one of my cars was ineligible. Specifically SCAA production racing car...

Four about 3-4 years nothing in my market aged out at all, they kept pushing the age.

Within 5 years my race car was eligible and stuck eligible for a couple of year or so and then aged out.




SOOO....

Sometime between tomorrow and 5 years from tomorrow.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Discdom said:


> 2009 Pontiac vibe is an amazing car for Uber. It’s a Toyota. All parts Toyota. 30 to 35 mpg. Lots of room. Great car.


Meh, I was thinking G8. That's one cool looking sedan if you've ever seen it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Safar said:


> This guy doesn't chase quests. He is doing pretty good at $22 per ride. And only 5 days of work


lol no.

He has no health insurance, no vacation days, no retirement plan, no sick days. He's simply a mouse running on the wheel.

And $2700 a week in NYC is not that great.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> lol no.
> 
> He has no health insurance, no vacation days, no retirement plan, no sick days. He's simply a mouse running on the wheel.
> 
> And $2700 a week in NYC is not that great.


That's funny... 5 times what someone in my market can pull off and it's still "Not that great"

I know that insurance is like $500 a month... and I know that you need to register with a base and pay $X for the plates.

So let's assume all of that costs $2000 a month... 
That's all of 1 weeks difference explained.

With that being said that's still _$6000_ a month more than what someone can pull in my market.

Then let's assume that rent is $3,000 a month _more_ in NYC.

And you're still $3,000 a month more than my market...

Then let's assume that you have to drive more miles in a day in Orlando because everything is so spread out..

Oh wait.. that doesn't support anything in this argument now does it?


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

I am guessing that it must be different for those of us that just deliver food ? My car is a 2003, 195,000 miles and still driving really well ?


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Highlander712 said:


> I am guessing that it must be different for those of us that just deliver food ? My car is a 2003, 195,000 miles and still driving really well ?


You make less but you have way less cost. I prefer a mixture of both


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Discdom said:


> You make less but you have way less cost. I prefer a mixture of both


I do fairly well with food. But, I do alot better now that I have DoorDash, Uber and Grubhub. For the longest, I wanted to try Amazon Flex, but in my local area, they are almost never hiring anyone, I may check again when the Christmas season kicks off.


----------

